# Welche Graphics Settings für "sanftere" Bilder (weniger scharf)



## zocks (14. Mai 2016)

*Welche Graphics Settings für "sanftere" Bilder (weniger scharf)*

Hallo an alle,

Ich persönlich mag keine zu Scharfe Graphic ( Ja, ich weiß ich bin eine Minorität ;P ) und versuche die Optionen zu finden welche solche Ergebnisse erzielen... hier ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild Rechts ist was ich eher suche. Z.b den Rote Kreis als Beispiel, Die Kanten sind sanfter , der generelle Eindruck ist in meine Augen "soft" , ich weiß die Texturen sind da "verwaschen" ...  Auf jedenfalls versuche ich es eben die Optik zu erzielen. Ich habe mich schon mal versucht mit das Thema zu beschäftigen aber das Thema wird wohl öfters verspottet und weniger ernste Antworten, soweit hatte ich mal gelesen das FXAA würde eben so ein Effekt erzielen, dennoch könnte ich es noch nicht erfolgreich umsetzen, in der nvdia Panel finde ich auch keine Option wie ich FXAA "stärker" einsetzen kann.

Irgendwelche Ideen? Und ja, die scherze von Vaseline auf den Bildschirm schmieren habe ich schon zu genüge gelesen 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## claster17 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Graphics Settings für "sanftere" Bilder (weniger scharf)*

Bestes Mittel für ein unscharfes Bild ist eine Auflösung zu nutzen, die kein vielfaches deiner nativen Auflösung ist. Für 1920x1080 einfach 1600x900 bzw. 1280x720 einstellen und den Augenkrebs willkommen heißen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Graphics Settings für "sanftere" Bilder (weniger scharf)*

Der Unterschied in den Vergleichsbildern ist die Auflösung,  entweder vom ganzen Spiel oder von den Texturen. 

Durch Kantenglättung werden eben Kanten geglättet, aber (hoffentlich) nicht viel weicher. 


Ich würde es in deinem Fall ebenfalls mal mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung probieren, dann wirds schon mal grobkörniger. Wenn man da dann eine gute Kantenglättung drüber jagt, sollte das Bild eigentlich ungefähr so aussehen wie bei den Steinzeitcomputern Konsolen.


----------



## zocks (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Graphics Settings für "sanftere" Bilder (weniger scharf)*

Danke für die Antworten, wenn auch die Ironische Kommentare euch nicht sparen könntet 

Ja, Interpolation ist was an mein Geschmack es näher bringt, wobei es unterschiedlich  ist je nach Spiel... kann dann auch etwas "mist" aussehen, wie z.B. Battleborn . Doom entgegen sieht schon eher besser aus , auch wenn nicht optimal...

Hier das gleiche Bild mit mein eigene Screenshot (1440p interpoliert auf 1080p)

http://i.imgur.com/cWYJdhB.jpg

Bei der gelben Kreis erkennt man wiederum den Nachteil der Interpolation.

Also das mit der Interpolation wusste ich schon, dachte es gäbe eventuell noch andere Optionen, aber ich denke sonst nur mit verschiedene Arten von Antialiasing ausprobieren.

P.S: Hab noch ein Bild gefunden, wo natürlich sich darüber Lustig macht das es aussieht als hätte man Vaseline auf den Monitor geschmiert:

http://puu.sh/oQCR1/6aeea43b4a.jpg

"Lustigerweise" , das Bild Links ist genau den "Effekt" die ich es erzielen möchte. Ich nehme an, das bei beide Versionen sich trotzdem im 1080p handelt, daher Frage ich mich , welche andere Optionen, von mir aus "runter" geschraubt worden sind um diese Optik zu erzielen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welche Graphics Settings für "sanftere" Bilder (weniger scharf)*

Mit FXAA bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg, da es alles "blurry" also verschwommen macht. Schau Dir mal SweetFX oder Reshade an.


----------

